# what with MAC chatterbox or bombshell?



## ickledee (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all, I am looking to purchase a girly pink lipstick and have been thinking either MAC chatterbox or bombshell..I am fairly new to cosmetics and its probably fair to say I am hopeless...can anyone advise me what would look good on my face with a pink lipstick?? eyes etc.. I am NC27, brown eyes and blonde hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thansk heaps x


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2008)

Bombshell is pretty. Syrup is a little lighter, very pretty. I love Vivacious & Sweetie a lot!  Barbie Real Doll is gorgeous if you can get it.
Angel & Hue for a lighter pink


----------



## ickledee (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the rec's much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what works best on the eyes with these lipsticks and would a l/l be required...apologies..i really am a beginner


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2008)

Light smokey greys or browns look great with the pinks. l/l is a matter of choice. My personal choice is a nude liner or none...but for more drama you could line with Pink Treat or a berry color.

There are women on here you know waaaay more about this than myself, so I hope they give some recs too.


----------



## pahblov (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to do a really simple, quick look, you could try:
Woodwinked + highlighter of your choice on the eyes, with a blue eyeliner (Out to Sea, if you like) in the corners, and then black liner on top lid and waterline. Then Light Flush MSF on cheeks with bronzer to contour.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, Subculture & Whirl are good lip pencils for pinks


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi i have both chatterbox is a brighter pink without any sparkle , i just wear lights eyes and black liner. Bombshell is more muted with a lovely subtle gold sheen i like this with smoky eyes or teals greens etc xx


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 30, 2008)

you can never go wrong with Bombshell! also try Angel, Sweetie and Plink! for lighter pinks =)

+ Bombshell & Nymphette l/g look great together!


----------



## ickledee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I already have nyphette so Im going to purchase bombshell! Thanks so much x


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 30, 2008)

Bombshell is an amazing color! I think its my favorite lipstick ever...so much that I don't want to use it for fear of using it up. lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 30, 2008)

I love them both! They are different from each other. I like chatterbox with subtle eyes and bombshell with bright bold eyes. Real Doll from the Barbie line is gorgeous as well. Scanty is my love right now. <333


----------

